# New desert terrarium



## cityzooguy (Oct 28, 2010)

--This is a zoomed terrarium.
--The substrate is a mixture of small gravel, ZML excavator, and eco earth.
--There is a styrafoam background that is flat and has a dozen or so toothpicks (rebar) in it for support.
--The project took about a week, mostly drying time.
--The grasses are taken from a field and microwaved.
--The goat skull was an ebay purchase for about $25.
--The wood is aquarium wood bought from a store.
--The only advice I would give is not to block the bottom vent, and dont use too much water.
--If I did this again I would use some chicken wire for support instead of toothpicks, and I would mix in some different sizes of gravel, and maybe try to find some woody roots to add to the natural effect.





finished project, before GBB is added.





I put the substrate and let it dry while the tank was on its side.





A small tunnel that I carved after everything dried.


The spider loves this substrate and will actually burrow in it. 

I will send pictures if it makes any interesting webs (fingers tightly crossed).


----------



## erguayabero (Oct 28, 2010)

congrats actually I'm from Venezuela will buy also a GBB and i want to make the same thing!! you only mixed the earth with water and some toothpicks for support the mood until it get dried?? and if there is no problem can you upload some pics from the others enclosures??


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, that looks incredible :clap: My only question is, why did you choose a vertically-oriented terrarium?


----------



## cityzooguy (Oct 28, 2010)

the tooth-pics were stuck into the styrafoam background, (not mixed in) if you are doing a horizontal setup there is no support necessary, the clay in the "excavator" substrate works like glue and holds its shape very well. the more "eco earth" you use the easier it is for a T to burrow.

The reason I did a vertical setup was for the look, I think that it makes a better display than a horizontal one (and it fits on my shelf better) Really I was trying to come up with a "new" type of DIY background, just getting a bit borred with the coco/silicone background, even though I am planning to do two of them right now. I am thinking of adding rocks and sand or roots or something to make the background seem a bit more realistic.

here are the products that I used for the build:










[/IMG]
if you mix these together with some sand or small gravel (and water) you will get the effect that I am showing. The excavator colors everything red and holds everything together very well. the more that you mix into it the easier it is for your T to burrow. I dont think that the excavator is that great on its own because it get too hard.

Here is how I used the toothpics, I would use something less pointy next time. I only put them on one side because I have aquarium wood on the other for support.


----------



## Falk (Oct 29, 2010)

erguayabero said:


> congrats actually I'm from Venezuela will buy also a GBB and i want to make the same thing!! you only mixed the earth with water and some toothpicks for support the mood until it get dried?? and if there is no problem can you upload some pics from the others enclosures??


The _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ doesnt need to burrow. Give it a dry bush instead so the can attach their webbings to it.


----------

